# Dalgety Microbrewery And Winery



## Swinging Beef (20/7/09)

My son and I went skiing last week.
Just on the south side of Berridale, just north of Jindabyne, we noticed a brown road sign "Winery and Brewery 15km".
Couldnt help myself.
After driving over 15km of unsealed winding road we finally arrived at the "Snowy Vinyard Estate, Winery, Brewery and Restaurant"

Its a beautiful place set in those weird dry hills that the Snowy region is famous for.
For $10 you can do a tasting of all five of their beers in large shot glasses and then have a full schooner of your favorite.
All the beers were bottle conditioned and tasted clean, crisp and very quaffable.
Blonde, Red Ale, APA, Strong Ale and Golden Ale

The only criticism I had is that none were particularly weird or exotic... I mean, no double IPA, or Imperial Russian Stouts, or anything.

The brewer is friendly and keen to talk about his work. Their beers pop up in a few taps in the Snowy Mountain region and resorts, which is nice.
The best part about it is the brewers system of three 100 litre pots on a stand. The whole system looks less Hi tech than many of the systems I see on this forum.

http://www.snowywine.com/beer.cfm

Definately worth sticking your head in the door on your way in if you can spare an hour or so on your way down from Canberra and you dont mind driving on really shitty roads.


----------



## /// (20/7/09)

I haven't had thier beer but have had some items go to David @ Dalgetty. Talk about conviction to the cause on such a small scale! I hope his story goes like Dog Fish Head who started on a similar system and now have a massive system in Deleware as well as being one of the leading US brewers ...

Scotty


----------



## samhighley (20/7/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> The best part about it is the brewers system of three 100 litre pots on a stand.



I believe it's a Beerbelly system.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (20/7/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> My son and I went skiing last week.
> Just on the south side of Berridale, just north of Jindabyne, we noticed a brown road sign "Winery and Brewery 15km".
> Couldnt help myself.
> After driving over 15km of unsealed winding road we finally arrived at the "Snowy Vinyard Estate, Winery, Brewery and Restaurant"
> ...



I am a mad snowboarder myself and I may have to force myself up that way one day to visit the brewery snow.


----------



## Swinging Beef (20/7/09)

Yeastie Beastie said:


> I am a mad snowboarder ...


Is there any other kind?

Dont forget to pop in at the Wig and Penn on the way thru Canberra.
They have an awsome Russian Imperial Stout on a the moment 10%
Only one glass allowed tho, if you are driving.


----------

